# elite vs pro shorts



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

can anybody please explain the difference between pearl izumi elite shorts and the pro shorts. i understand there is a differencme between the chamois and the fabric but cant figure out the exact difference.

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure of the difference, though they do claim more of a wicking material in the pro and a lighter chamois. But I'd recommend bibs.


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got a pair of the P.R.O bibs today and rode for 20 miles and they feel sooooo comfortable. First time in 3 months of riding (been wearing regular clothing) that I can actually understand why people have been so adamant about getting a quality pair of bibs. The bib keeps everything in perfect position and that means moving from standing to sitting you don't have to adjust yourself to get comfortable. Never have to worry about shorts part moving around with the bibs. Also the chamois/pad definitely helps keep moisture under control.

The main difference according to tag is that the pro has "3D motion engineering" which equates to better stitching and also the material has better wicking quality. Not sure if the elite has the 4D Chamois. The 4D chamois and integrated padding is great both in appearance (not over sized padding and tapered so as not to have a huge bulge) and performance (moisture control). I definitely feel the extra money is worth it.

PS, went down to LBS and check out sizing and ordered a new bib/short on ebay for $90 shipped, same exact one LBS was wanting $150 (that was the sale price).

Take Care,
Mark


----------

